
Steve Jobs' 10 Secrets to Building a Huge Empire - nickb
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/10/steve-jobs-10-secrets-to-building-huge.html
======
jcl
Three secrets to writing a blog article that people will click on:

\- Summarize Steve Jobs' life so far (thanks, Wikipedia!).

\- Copy some quotes from a Fortune article and call them "secrets".
[http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0803/gallery.job...](http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0803/gallery.jobsqna.fortune/index.html)

\- Summarize and number each quote. Put the total number of quotes in the
article title.

------
rglovejoy
#11: Get kicked out of your empire, watch the usurpers drive it into the
ground, then come back and repair the damage. People will love you for it.

~~~
unalone
He didn't just sit back and watch. He built the OS that later on Apple relied
on to rebuild the empire. And I don't care what your biases are, that's an
incredibly badass comeback to make.

------
redorb
I swear if anyone but Jobs - tries asking "Why are you here?" in a interview
with me I'm out...

~~~
unalone
That's because very few companies put such a public effort into making their
products as good as possible. For most companies, asking something like that
would be pretension.

